# Tinker's folder



## hellize (Nov 27, 2017)

Good day,


I am ready with another tinker's folder. It is 13.5 cm long when closed and 23.7 cm when opened. The blade is 10.2 cm long, 31 mm wide and 5 mm thick. It is a san mai, forged of barbed wire with a 5160 core. Unfortunately the weather is crappy and so are pics, sorry.

Hope you like it


----------



## Matus (Nov 28, 2017)

Now that is something I have not seen before. Very unique and cool, that's for sure.


----------



## hellize (Nov 28, 2017)

Matus said:


> Now that is something I have not seen before. Very unique and cool, that's for sure.



Thanks!  Yes, as far as know, I invented it


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 28, 2017)

Super cool


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 28, 2017)

I liked the other one best, but they are both very cool, look very steampunk...


----------



## hellize (Nov 29, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> Super cool



Glad you like it


----------



## hellize (Nov 29, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> I liked the other one best, but they are both very cool, look very steampunk...



Thanks! Well, they all differ here and there


----------



## Marek07 (Nov 29, 2017)

hellize said:


> Thanks! Well, they all differ here and there


No doubt they vary quite a bit. Like them both but the first one got me on profile and dare I say... texture? I know I was looking at a photo but it somehow longed to be held and touched. Can't explain it. Great work!


----------



## hellize (Nov 29, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> No doubt they vary quite a bit. Like them both but the first one got me on profile and dare I say... texture? I know I was looking at a photo but it somehow longed to be held and touched. Can't explain it. Great work!



Thanks! 
I think that one had a chain san mai blade. Those are a bit more vivid.


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 30, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## hellize (Nov 30, 2017)

stereo.pete said:


> Very cool!



Thanks


----------



## hellize (Dec 1, 2017)

thank you guys, for the nice words!


----------

